# I'm so excited, I put my deposit down on my new puppy a Chocolate



## KrisE

I'll get him or her around Valentines Day. I found an awesome breeder. He sends me all kinds of wonderful articles and advise. He's so kind and patient and has a wonderful telephone manner. I chose his puppies because I was so impressed with him. He also shows so I can get assistance with handling and grooming as well. I'd like to start out with agility. Lord knows I need the excercise LOL

Girl- BonBon and boy- Jupiter had 8 babies. Two black, two white, two pardi and 2 chocolate. 

He's going to help me decide which would make the best show dog of the 2 chocolates. And, if and when the baby I bring home looks like good breeding potential, I can with his assistance carry on the line as a co-owner.

I need to ask permission before I post the pictures he sent. It's going to be a LONG wait. I'm going to fly out when it's time to pick up my puppy and meet this wonderful man as well. What a fun new adventure.


----------



## ls-indy

Congrats! I'm sure it will seem like FOREVER when your waiting to pick up you puppy. Especially when you're getting all those cute puppy pics. You'll need to post some for us all to see ASAP!


----------



## karlabythec

Congrats...how exciting!


----------



## Jérôme

oh super a chocolate, we are waiting the pictures


----------



## Lina

That's great! Congrats on the new puppy... can't wait to see pics!


----------



## EMarie

My youngest is a chocolate parti and I love her!!! I can't wait to see pictures of your pups!! Where do you have to go to get him/her? WOOO how exciting!!


----------



## Kathie

Congratulations! We're all anxious for our chocolate fix!

Kathie


----------



## michi715

CONGRATS! Can't wait to see your new beauty!


----------



## Amy R.

How exciting to anticipate this little Valentine's Chocolate !!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Yeah! Very exciting for you...congratulations!


----------



## KrisE

*here are the pics*

Jerry at : http://havanese.tripod.com is the breeder. I'm flying in around Valentines Day to Washington DC, he's about an hour and a half from there and meeting me at the airport.
He says from experience the two chocolates will be about the same color as Dyson pictured. Their Mom BonBon and Dad Jupiter are shown on his site.
eace:
Merry Christmas to me LOL


----------



## Sheri

KrisE,
Oh, how exciting! It's going to be hard to wait, I'm sure. The chocolates are fascinating, and it will be so fun to watch the color change-if any- of your little one.

Congratulations!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Eva

What pretty itty bitty babies! Thanks for the pictures I'm in puppy heaven 
Congratulation on your baby.


----------



## ama0722

Awwww, I hope one does turn out to be show but aren't they way too young to tell?


----------



## Jérôme

thank you for these nice pictures


----------



## Paige

Congratulations on your new baby. I just love the chocolates, I was thrilled when I got my sweet chocolate boy. You will love being owned by a havanese, they are the sweetest dogs ever.


----------



## EMarie

I can't wait to see them get bigger!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## KrisE

*Color changes are fun to watch*



Sheri said:


> KrisE,
> Oh, how exciting! It's going to be hard to wait, I'm sure. The chocolates are fascinating, and it will be so fun to watch the color change-if any- of your little one.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Sheri and Tucker


I'm told my puppy will lighten then darken again. At least I'm prepared so I don't wonder if my 2 sons hadn't dropped a bucket of bleech on my baby. I'd trade either of them if anyone is insterested hahaha just kdding. They'll be out of the house soon and my 12 year old cockapoo girl is getting older so figured I'd bring some new life into my home.
:whoo:


----------



## karlabythec

Very, very cute! How exciting!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Looking forward to seeing the "Chocolate" on Valentine's Day! I am also looking forward seeing the color changes.


----------



## KrisE

*Jerry just sent me new photo's, he's got more coming tomorrow they're 6 days old now*

The two black and white.


----------



## KrisE

*Chocolate Girl, can't wait to see the others tomorrow*

Jerry just got a new camera so I'm hoping he will have to take lots of pictures for 10 weeks eace:


----------



## Jérôme

Beautiful pictures of this baby


----------



## KrisE

*I'm noticing some color differences in the girl*

Almost like spots of lighter chocolate. It should be interesting to see how she develops. It's nice to get pictures. I hope he keeps sending weekly ones.


----------



## Havtahava

KrisE said:


> I'm told my puppy will lighten then darken again. At least I'm prepared so I don't wonder if my 2 sons hadn't dropped a bucket of bleech on my baby.


Really? I'd be curious to follow the photos on this if you don't mind sharing. I haven't known any puppies to get lighter and then darken, especially the chocolates. It seems like they just get lighter and lighter if they change colors. Who are the parents?



KrisE said:


> Almost like spots of lighter chocolate. It should be interesting to see how she develops.


 Are you talking about coat color or skin pigment? The term "chocolate" refers to brown nose, eyerim & lip pigment. A chocolate dog can have a coat of almost any color.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Scooter has lightened just a bit, he has a pink nose!


----------



## KrisE

*It was in one of many conversations with Jerry that he said this has happened*

I could be wrong, but I am prepared for lightening and changes of coat.

Here's the akc trial breeding page Jerry sent me of the parents.

http://www.havanesegallery.hu/pair_en.php?id1=18097&id2=22396&Gen=4

​Trial breeding with AKC. CH. Salemi Jupiter Of ZujerO and 
Pryde's Iscream For Havanique - 
5 generation pedigree (100% complete)​


----------



## Havtahava

Thank you for the link. I'm familiar with the sire, Jupiter. He is a half-sister to my bitch, Martha. I don't know Bon Bon, but I know several of her ancestors.


----------



## marb42

What darling pictures! Conragulations on your puppy!
Gina


----------



## KrisE

*So does that make us half-aunties then?*

ound:


Havtahava said:


> Thank you for the link. I'm familiar with the sire, Jupiter. He is a half-sister to my bitch, Martha. I don't know Bon Bon, but I know several of her ancestors.


I love the lineage page, but it's a bit greek to me. Sure are pretty doggies though :biggrin1:


----------



## Ans

*I love chocolate!*

My best girlfriend from Belgien also breeds the chocolate colors.

http://www.misamorespequenios.be/index.htm


----------



## KrisE

wow what a pretty doggy you have. I looked at her site and recognize some on her pages. But, I've been to so many sites, who knows ...
thank you for the link. She/he has some very pretty dogs.


----------



## KrisE

*6 week pictures, I'm so excited!!*

6 week pictures of girl


----------



## KrisE

*more of girl*

more girl pictures


----------



## KrisE

*6 week boy*

boy pictures


----------



## michi715

They are BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## havanesebyha

I like the little girl the best! What a darling face and such a pretty chocolate!


----------



## emazeredo

:hug:

I can't believe a whole litter of chocolates!
Sweet!


----------



## MaddiesMom

Beautiful puppies! Chocolate.....yum!


----------



## trueblue

Those are so cute! Have you decided whether you like the boy or girl? I liked the black and white one with the most black on his face.


----------



## KrisE

There are 2 chocolates, 2 black, 2 white and 2 parti's in this litter. I get pictues of the 2 chocolates because this is what I am buying. 

I'm leaning towards the girl myself, but at 10 weeks we're going to finalize.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're both so cute, it would be so hard to choose. Have you met them yet?


----------



## Amy R.

Look at those sweet little chocolate drops! I do like the little girl's face best, and her tiny little tuft of white on her bib. :biggrin1:


----------



## KrisE

I won't get to meet them til 2/18 in Chicago when they're 10 weeks old. Pictures do help though. This has been a LONGGGGGGGGG winter.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, they are beautiful! I'm sure it is SO hard to wait!


----------



## earfax

What a beautiful havanese! congrats!!!


----------



## jillnors2

I like the black and white, so cute!


----------



## pjewel

They're absolutely beautiful. You can't go wrong with either one. Just see which one is pulling on your heartstrings. Can't wait to see more photos as we get closer to the date.


----------



## mellowbo

Oh, so YUMMY!!!
Carole


----------



## ivyagogo

Oh my gosh, they are cute. I want to kiss their little chocolate noses! I certainly don't envy you having to make that choice.


----------



## Maxmom

Oh, that little boy's eyes makes a girl crumble. I want!


----------



## Maxmom

Then again, that little girl's "come hither" look is heart melting, also! I know!! Get both! Then we get to see pictures of both growing up!!


----------



## DAJsMom

I love chocolates too! Congratulations! 

Ans, Your friend has some gorgeous dogs! Thanks for posting that link!


----------



## gelbergirl

Congratulations - looking forward to seeing more post by you KrisE and hearing more about your new choc-o-hav !

How did you find the hav breed? Do you know someone who has one or two or three?
Welcome, and I hope the weeks go by quickly for you while you'll be shopping for puppy stuff)


----------



## hartman studio

Congragulations, they're both beautiful. Gotta love those sweet chocolate faces!!!


----------



## KrisE

*8 week pictures, can't figure out a name and one wek to go before I pick her up*

I'm flying out next Wednesday to pick up my new pup. I've been waiting so long and now I'm a bit nervous, isn't that funny.

Jerry and I decided I fly out to get her next Wednesday instead of meeting in Chicago.

Jerry sent some new pics of her, she's so pretty. Wow.

I found the havanese through searches on the internet as I guess most have. I was watching the Westminster show last night and the announcer stated that the Havanese registration is way up. They fit so many basic criteria many other small dogs don't. They're like a lab in a tiny body (not too fragile, playful, don't bark much and good with children)

I'm including a picture of both the boy and girl. Can you believe the difference in coat color just in the past 2 weeks?

I can't believe how nervous I am. I guess that's normal.


----------



## KrisE

*Also including pictures of the others *

since most of us can't get enough of puppy pics


----------



## KrisE

*and More LOL*

more


----------



## KrisE

*more*

more


----------



## marb42

What a beautiful little girl! You are so lucky! I can't wait to see more pictures once you get her.
Gina


----------



## KrisE

*yes more LOL*

more of girl


----------



## KrisE

*The Other Littermates*

I can't believe the variety in this litter. Look at the cute white tips on their tails. I wish I could take them all home!


----------



## LuvCicero

ADORABLE....I don't know how you have managed to wait this long. You are going to love this breed...and she will steal your heart. I love the picture with two feet off the ground. You've waited a long time...but it will be so worth it when you get those puppie lickies! Post lots of pictures so we can see her change and grow!!


----------



## KrisE

*I will Dave, I'm a shutterbug*

I also found two ladies locally who want to do play dates so I plan to take lots of pictures of that as well. 
It's been sooooooooooooooooo long it's surreal. I usually am not a very patient person.

At first I wanted all chocolate, but I think the white chest is striking on her. Almost like a diamand pendant.

I wanted to name her coco chanel, but that name has been taken. I'm having a difficult time thinking of a name for her.

She'll be old enough for her first show mid-June, just in time for 2 shows here in Minnesota (Anoka County Fair and Cambridge Kennel Club) I'm taking her to conformation classes as soon as she's settled in. I plan to get her as far along as I can with confirmation, then start her on agility. She's got a big bone structure so Jerry told me she'd do well at agility.

I have the pen, crate, food, clothes, pet carrier and toys all ready for her. I even got one of those Graco Pack N Play Sport Playpens for travel. My other dog Patty and cat Patches are all excited too, they just don't know it yet


----------



## gelbergirl

Congratulations and the time is near, these are gorgeous pups. Hopefully a name will just come to you or maybe she'll tell you what her name is !


----------



## ama0722

How exciting! Congrats


----------



## trueblue

Thanks for the puppy pictures! They are all so adorable, and your little chocolate girl has the sweetest face ever! I have to say, though, I'm quite smitten with the one with the all black face with white on the underneath of his/her body. He/she looks like a fun little pup.


----------



## Maxmom

Yeah! More furbaby pictures!


----------



## Lina

That's very exciting. Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## marjrc

What beautiful puppies!! Congratulations on picking up your very own. I'm sure it's been a long wait. We can't wait to see and hear more once you're back home!


----------



## KrisE

Did you notice the little white tips of their tails? Like little wagging flags LOL. I thought the black one with white underneath looked so cute too. 
Thursdays are bath day. I bet it's a scream to watch hiim wash all these plus all the adults he has.


----------



## Leslie

How exciting! The best is yet to come  Congratulations!


----------



## Amy R.

Congrats, Kris. How exciting!! She is gorgeous and I love her color!


----------



## juliav

Aww, she is adorable. Thanks for feeding my puppy addiction. :biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kris I hope I'm one of those lucky locals who gets to meet the puppy in person!  Oh yeah, and you too! 

Coco Chanel is a great name...actually my breeder has a new pup named Chanel, she's gorgeous.

I think you could still have her call name be Coco and maybe her registered name could be something like "kennel name" Constant Crave, or "kennel name" Sweet Addiction, or "kennel name" Better Than Sex! !


----------



## KrisE

Amy, LOL great post and YES, you were on of the two I know here in Minnesota :whoo:

I was looking on google and chocolate diamonds are all the rave. maybe Chocolate Diamonds Better Than Sex. Thank you so much for the ideas. I think I will still call her Chanel or Coco and give her a different call name. Coco Chanel for short of course. Heck, she cost me as much as my chocolate colored Chanel purse, so there. 
Thanks
Kris


----------



## Scooter's Family

All of the puppies are so cute, it would be hard to choose. Congrats on your new little girl, can't wait to see more pics of her as she grows. This is such an exciting time! Have fun!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

So happy for you .. 
I gave Ahnold to my husband for Valentines Day and boy he was suprised .. !!
Safe travels and I hope all goes well . Send us a picture from your cell as soon as you see him !


----------



## Posh's Mom

Yay! I am so excited!

Cool about the chocolate diamonds, especially since she has that little "diamond" on her chest and don't we all know "diamonds are truly a girls best friend?!"

Chocolate diamonds are categorized as "Fancy" diamonds, and I think "Fancy" would be an adorable call name, although I have a girl named "Posh" ! Here is some cool info on chocolate diamonds that might get your brain thinking of other fun names for your adorable girl. 


> Other shades of brown diamonds include cognac, cinnamon, honey, clove and champagne. Champagne colored diamonds are light in color with a slightly reddish cast. Cinnamon diamonds are a reddish-brown, while the cognac variety of brown diamond is a warm reddish golden-brown. Clove colored diamonds are a dark olive. Honey diamonds are yellow-orange.


----------



## KrisE

*I'm home with Coco*

Just exhausted, got up at 4am, got home at 8pm. Coco had some car sickness, but she did on on the plane. She's so sweet and mello. Were spending the day in bed resting together.
I took some pictures, will try for better later on. She has eaten a little, pee'd twice yesterday and poo'd. She hasn't today yet... But, she's drinking water and eating a little.

I'm so tired LOL


----------



## KrisE

*more*

she's so mello, probably as tired as I am.


----------



## mitrus

Oh my, she is so cute!! I wish I could see her in person. I can not wait to watch her grow up, and see what she looks like as an adult. 
Have fun with your new baby!!


----------



## gelbergirl

Very beautiful pup!

Glad she's resting (and you too). You'll have lots of fun together.


----------



## Lina

She's beautiful! Congrats and make sure to take naps when she does... it will probably be the only time you will be able to sleep for a while.


----------



## Eva

Oh my gosh...what a beautiful baby! 
She is adorable and I can't wait for more pictures  
Try to get all of the rest that you can now...she's likely to keep you up tonight..lol


----------



## boo2352

She's adorable. Congratulations!!


----------



## trueblue

She's sooo cute! Love the chocolate diamond reference for the name too.


----------



## ama0722

Congrats! Now the real fun begins


----------



## mckennasedona

She's beautiful. I love the Chocolates!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kris she is beautiful! Congrats! I can't wait to meet you both! Better get your sleep now before she "wakes up" and settles in...


----------



## Sheri

She's beautiful!


----------



## Missy

Oh My Congrats!!! boy is she a beauty!


----------



## maryam187

Oh my she is absolutely stunning. I agree, sleep whenever she sleeps, it can get very exhausting otherwise! I bet she won't be THAT mellow in a couple of days when she feels at home, LOL. Pablo was nothing like all the forum pups that play an hour and sleep for a couple. He was SO nosy and had to put his head in every little space he could find, lick everything in sight and fight his sleep.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## hedygs

Congratulations! She is adorable.


----------



## marjrc

Your Coco Chanel is beautiful!!!!! What gorgeous coat and eyes. I love the new pics and congrats on getting her home - finally! :whoo:


----------



## hartman studio

Kris, she's absolutely gorgeous- can't wait to see pictures as she grows up!!


----------



## KrisE

I had to leave her in the bathroom alone while I brought Patty my cockapoo to her groomer. I came home with a little gift on the rug and her crying so loud I could hear her from the walkway. She's sleeping now LOL. It's too cold here in Minnesota to drag her around on short trips. 

I have her sleeping next to me. She's getting feisty and fun to play with. Only needs a potty break once at night. She seems to like my rugs more than the paper so I'm taking the rugs up for awhile.

I'll get some pictures with her big sister later today. 

She did the funniest thing yestreday. Patty is 15 years old and sleeps most of the day. Well, Patty got up and surprised Coco while I was giving her some water and food. Patty rounded the corner from the kitchen and I heard this little growl and saw Coco scooting for the bathroom. At first I thought it was Patty, which I thought was odd. Patty is so mello. Coco growls then they sniff and Coco retreats to between my legs. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Jan D

She's a beauty, Congratulations!


----------



## LuvCicero

What a pretty face...she is a doll. Good idea to take the rugs up. I also did that and haven't put them back and it's been a year!! Guess I will put them back when the weather gets pretty. I hope you are getting some rest. A puppy can wear you out...but in a fun way!! Congrats on finally getting that cutie home!


----------



## KrisE

Thank you, it was a LONG wait. She's been the best puppy. She wants to play when I want to play, she wants to sleep otherwise. I got her a chew bone at the groomers because she wants to chew my fingers, she's arleady playing with that. 
I couldn't be happier. She's everything and then some ... It was funny, not one person asking about her at the airport knew what a havanese was. It's nice to clue people into the breed.


----------



## micki2much

OMG how did I miss this post!!! CONGRATS Kris - your new baby is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## PepperToast

Congratulations on your absolutely delicious new chocolate treat! I look forward to more of your stories about your pup and of course many, many, many, many, many, many, many photos. (In case you didn't get that, I LOVE photos!ound

Meeka


----------



## Missy

what? no new pictures today???? I ran out of all the valentines chocolate so I need my coco chanel Antioxidants!


----------



## Julie

Congrats on your new puppy! She is a chocolate delight!:kiss:


----------



## lfung5

Wow, she is so adorable!


----------



## pjewel

She is too cute for words. I love that avatar. Count me in the group who are waiting for more photos. Enjoy every minute with your new baby (well almost every moment). They grow up way too fast.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

I love her beautiful dark chocolate coloring. Curious how that will develop as she grows up. 

Karen


----------



## Mraymo

She's beautiful. Can't wait to see what color she ends up when she grows up. It's so fun to watch the color changes. I met a beautiful girl from your breeder at Westminster.


----------



## KrisE

*I'm taking pictures tomorrow, prefer natural lighting*

I can't remember, who showed one of Jerry's dogs at Westminster?

This really is the sweetest puppy I've ever had. She's never rough and so kissy huggy.


----------



## Mraymo

I can't remember the woman's name but the dogs name is Fiona. I don't remember her full name. She was beautiful and very sweet.


----------



## Posh's Mom

Okay Kris, I think we need to schedule our playdate sooner than later, she is just too darn cute!


----------



## KrisE

*I agree Amy*

You have my number? I'll Private Message you.


----------



## KrisE

*lets see if this works*

test


----------



## Sheri

Oh, be still my heart! Is she as dark as the first picture? I'd LOVE it if she is. Is that your son in one of the pictures?


----------



## CinnCinn

Congratulations! She's adorable! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Sissygirl

Congratulations! What a beauty!!


----------



## gelbergirl

ohhhh, she is so teeny tiny!
you all must be doing the "shuffle" walk around the house.


----------



## KrisE

Yes, she's the color in the picture with my son, who usually has brunette hair, but some seniors were at our house a few weeks ago and they all bleeched their hair LOL

She just tried to pee on my down comforter so now I've changed to something easier to wash. Little stinker

Another oddity, she prefers I pile up some food on the floor rather than eat from the bowl.


----------



## Brady's mom

I can't believe I missed her arrival. Congrats! She sure is a beauty!


----------



## KrisE

I totally lucked out. I'm crossing my fingers I'll be able to show her. She's the sweetest girl.


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

She is gorgeous! Yes, Linus used to only eat if I took the pieces of food out of the bowl. It started one piece at a time, turned into a line of food on the floor, and finally would eat out of a bowl. They are interesting and always keeping you guessing!
Karen


----------



## Sheri

When Tucker was little, I had to put his food on a saucer. He didn't like to put him face into a bowl, I think. He eventually outgrew it, and will now eat out of bowls.


----------



## MaddiesMom

She is absolutely beautiful. I love her gorgeous face. Congratulations!


----------



## Missy

what a perfect name for your little girl, Coco because she is...Chanel because she is exquisite!


----------



## KrisE

*Coco and Cream LOL*

not leaving her alone again with leftovers of desert.


----------



## JASHavanese

My best girlfriend from Belgien also breeds the chocolate colors.

http://www.misamorespequenios.be/index.htm








[/QUOTE]

Wow, she bred chocolate to chocolate and got pigment that dark? They're NICE!


----------



## JASHavanese

She's cute. Good luck with her Kris


----------



## KrisE

How does one bring a pup overseas? Is there any issue with akc?


----------



## maryam187

Kris, she's SO pretty, try a small shallow plate some pups don't like bowls.


----------



## JASHavanese

KrisE said:


> How does one bring a pup overseas? Is there any issue with akc?


Bring one in from overseas or take one out?


----------



## KrisE

*Can't get more accustomed to your surroundings than this LOL*

She's started to dance for me on her rear legs when I say "up". I think she's going to be fun to train. Sit is next

What a ball we're having. More pics


----------



## LuvCicero

Thanks for sharing the new pictures. She is just adorable!!


----------



## kelrobin

Oh Kris, what a wonderful story! Here I am supposedly packing for a trip and cannot get enough of your chocolate Coco!! She is sooooo cute. I wanted a black and white this round, but our first dog was a chocolate Lab. I loved your comment:



> They're like a lab in a tiny body (not too fragile, playful, don't bark much and good with children)


That is true . . . but the personality is totally different. We still have one old lab who we just had to take the rugs up for (it happens in old age too  ) I hope you are right about the barking with yours . . . some say theirs barks and others don't . . . Jackson has been a little bit of a barker. And he also had to be finger fed from his bowl at first. He still puts pieces on the floor when he's eating and picks out things he doesn't like (Merrick puts dried veges in theirs and he picks then out!)

In answer to your question about overseas, I was thinking that they have to have had their shots before they can travel. Someone can chime in - is that correct?

You are going to have the best of times with her. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## PepperToast

Kris,

She is so adorable. Seriously, if you EVER have to re-home her for any reason, I'll take her! Brown is my favorite color and german shorthaired pointers were my first ever doggie love (not counting the sled dogs that were well... just a different kid of pet). I searched and searched for a solid liver but they were not winning in the show ring at the time  and were shunned by field breeders because they are harder to see in grass . So I got mostly white with liver but... love the liver brown. So you see... I would really be a great 'alternate' should the need ever arise!

You sure sound/look like you are giving her all the love and adoration she deserves. Keep those photos and posts coming.

Meeka


----------



## micki2much

Kris, she is sooooooo beautiful!! Finnegan keeps checking her out, but I told him he is toooo young (& too crazy, no girl would want him) ound:!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmosmom

I had a German shorthair as well and he was the best dog ever .. I was never interested in another dog until I found the Havanese .. I would have got another but when he reached old age it was so difficult to get him in and out of the car . I can also relate to the taking up of the rugs .. He was so embarassed if he had an accident as he was potty trained at 8 weeks .. 
As to the barking our first Havanese Asta was not a barker .. He would bark only for a reason Cosmo is a big barker and it gets very annoying . He is easily frustrated and stressed so he barks to get his way . He also barks because he wants to communicate with you .. 
I love your little chocolate- our first HAvanese was to be a chocolate but the breeder changed her mind about releasing the dog so I got a black one instead .. Asta was meant to be he was such an incredible little guy .


----------



## gelbergirl

how is the little cutie???


----------



## EMarie

What a beautiful puppy! I can't wait to see her grow up, I hope she stays on the darker side of chocolate!


----------



## KrisE

*Happy Birthday to ME, I'm 11 weeks old*

I got a bath. My face is a little wet because I don't think it's good to have a blow dryer in my eyes.

I'm also a bit mad a Mom, but I'll get over it as I get used to being so clean and fluffy

Also, I didn't uke: yesterday in the car!! I'm such a big girl.


----------



## Sheri

She's such a pretty color!


----------



## maryam187

GORGEOUS!


----------



## pjewel

She is just plain stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## iluvhavs

I just found this thread. Coco is soooo cute!! I love how dark she is.

Many years of enjoyment! Take advantage of the little puppy lull. She'll soon be running around like a nut.


----------



## IneedaHav

What a pretty little girl you have! And I love her name too


----------



## LuvCicero

She is a doll. I bet she will come alive in a few days and then you will be telling us how you can't catch her no matter how hard you try. ound:


----------



## gelbergirl

You must tell her what a little darlin' we all think she is!
kisses to Coco , thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Cosmosmom

Well Your mommie picked the right shampoo it certainly picked up the highlights in your hair and you are right a blowdryer in the face is a definite No No for a sweetie like you !!


----------



## irnfit

She is so pretty, wet or dry. I hope we see lots and lots of pictures as she grows.


----------



## luv3havs

Coco is gorgeous. I love her coloring.


----------



## Lina

She's beautiful!


----------



## Amy R.

Oh my goodness, Coco is SO cute, just chocolate-y delicious. And what a good girl. Glad she had a successful bath for her 11week birthday. Enjoy every moment of puppy breath. 
There really is nothing cuter than a puppy. Kittens are second. Kids are third.


----------



## KrisE

*I was wondering when she'd find the potty pad's playthings*

well she did. I had to put my foot on the edge this time LOL. I'm making videos of her playing, but can't seem to figure out how to attach them.


----------



## Jan D

Coco's color reminds me of a chocolate kiss. She's adorable


----------



## KrisE

I just registered her. I'm calling her coco, but her akc name is 
havanique almond joy of havaddiction. My new kennel name


----------



## gelbergirl

I adore Coco , and I am addicted also.
Congrats on the kennel name too !
we need more pics.


----------



## JASHavanese

KrisE said:


> I just registered her. I'm calling her coco, but her akc name is
> havanique almond joy of havaddiction. My new kennel name


That's a long kennel name Kris. It shortens what people can name their dogs. AKC came up with a new ruling last year that says if a dog doesn't have any points on it that the new owner can change the name of the dog. If you register your kennel name with AKC then they can't do it. It was worth the money to me to register mine.
Just a heads up for you


----------



## KrisE

havanese is jerrys kennel name, then her name, almond joy and then my kennel name havaddiction. Any suggestions?


----------



## marb42

Coco is beautiful, and I LOVE her color!
Gina


----------



## swtxsweetie

She's beautiful! What a shiny coat!


----------



## JASHavanese

KrisE said:


> havanese is jerrys kennel name, then her name, almond joy and then my kennel name havaddiction. Any suggestions?


That's not his kennel name. I think he's changed it a couple of times but isn't it something like Havinique now?


----------



## gelbergirl

KrisE said:


> I just registered her. I'm calling her coco, but her akc name is
> havanique almond joy of havaddiction. My new kennel name


I like this one!
Best to go with your instinct.

Henry's akc name is Fairytail's Grey Goose.


----------



## KrisE

Oh sorry. 
Jerry's kennel name is Havanique
Coco's akc name will be Almond Joy
my kennel name is Havaddiction

this is why it's so long. I guess when coco has babies, havanique is dropped of the name. I really don't know the rules yet.

Jerry bred several different breeds before Havanese, but I think he was one of the first to have a breeding program here in the US. 

He just called me and one of his dogs Zorbi just won his CH, he's so excited! I'm very happy for him. He's hoping Dyson will win this weekend. 

These I took to add to my ebay listings. I'll be taking better ones of coco tomorrow after her weekly birthday and bath


----------



## Sheri

She's such a pretty, unusual color! That is neat that Jerry is keeping in touch with you! That doesn't seem to happen in Washington. I'm envious.


----------



## Scooter's Family

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Coco is a beautiful baby. I know you will enjoy her.


----------



## KrisE

*Coco is 3 months old now. Birthday pictures*

pictures. when do they usually change color, 6 months?


----------



## KrisE

*a few more*

pictures


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kris she's gorgeous.

These kids surprise us with their changes, so I'm not sure if you can really get an exact age of change. She might not change much at all...who knows?!


----------



## moxie

wow! beautiful color. would be awesome if it stays so rich. sorry, no caps, typing with one hand, moxie and i are snuggling after flying the redeye.


----------



## gelbergirl

Kris, you have done a FANTASTIC job of getting us pictures.
The puppy stalkers in this group are grateful.

Tell us more about Coco. What is she playing with? Does she sleep alot? Getting enough rest? What has she learned so far? Eating well? Favorite hiding spots or places to sleep? Is she following you around all over the place?


----------



## Missy

very grateful!!! I love coco!!! she is a beauty. and I love your kennel name.


----------



## lfung5

She's amazing! I love her eyes. Happy 3 mo birthday!


----------



## KrisE

*She's also been acting a little nutty more and more*

now, she's got this thing for playing tug of war with my pant legs LOL. At least I think she is happy


----------



## judith

kris, i love all the photos. i also have a coco, she is cream (coco latte). You have a beautiful pup. judy


----------



## KrisE

*sorry I missed your questions*

Coco has quite a few toys. Her favorite is to reach around one and nip at my wrist or course. I'm teaching her the "no" word and she's doing well. It's pretty easy to settle her down when she gets wound up with some cuddling. She has a chew bone, her favorite toys are a small bird that talks and a red star fuzzy squeeky that jerry gave me for her to take home.

She's sleeping well. I do alot of work on the computer so she settles in next to me, but wakes up right away when I get up to join me. She's attached to my hip. I have been leaving her downstairs a few times alone to get her used to being on her own, she's doing well with that. When she gets bored down there, she lets out a little yelp and Mommy comes.

She's pretty much joined at my hip unless Patty my other dog is around. Patty doesn't really want much to do with her but she's determined to see if she'll change her mind. I also get a laugh out of my cat hissing when little coco wants to play with her LOL. Big fat cat ascared of the lil puppy dog.



gelbergirl said:


> Kris, you have done a FANTASTIC job of getting us pictures.
> The puppy stalkers in this group are grateful.
> 
> Tell us more about Coco. What is she playing with? Does she sleep alot? Getting enough rest? What has she learned so far? Eating well? Favorite hiding spots or places to sleep? Is she following you around all over the place?


----------



## trueblue

She's beautiful! Please keep the pictures coming


----------



## IneedaHav

Aww I can see why the cat is scared of her--she's so scary looking  Good to know she's doing well with her little separation times. And I can see it now, Pumpkin and her new little playmate laying there til I move then both jumping up to follow--I already have one velcro puppy 
And I'm sure she is VERY happy living with you!!!


----------



## kelrobin

Coco's face is so expressive for a young puppy . . . I love her eyes and especially that cute nose!! We love following her growing up.


----------



## KrisE

I tried putting her bangs up in a pony, too short yet. It's like playing with a little baby doll LOL. I got a squeeky wiener dog for her because she's so fond of chewing but she just doesn't want anything to do with it yet. 
I want to take a picture of her with it in her mouth as soon as she breaks down and realizes it's a toy.
I was playing peek a boo with her tonight, it was so cute her reaction. Hiding just under the bed so she couldn't see me til she got close to the edge then jumping up. I'm acting like a kid LOL. She must be thinking "are all humans this wierd?"


----------



## juliav

Kris,

Coco is absolutely gorgeous and her coat looks so thick and shiny. Thanks for sharing her pictures.


----------



## KrisE

oh it's my pleasure. She's a doll. My son is stealing her for the night. I'm feeling anxiety already. I love letting her snuggle in our bed at night. I wonder how she'll do sleeping with my son. 
I better tell him my husband brings her down at about 3am to tinkle or my son might find a little puddle in his bed tomorrow morning LOL Serves him right for stealing my baby.


----------



## marjrc

Coco is adorable, Kris! Love the latest pictures.

I'm just wondering why you said something about your eBay listings and pics of Coco... ? Did I miss something? lol 

As to acting like a kid... that's what's happened to me too and I love it ! :whoo:


----------



## KrisE

I'm between jobs so cleaning out some collections I have on ebay. I put a picture of Coco up on my listings with a statement, "my puppy Coco diligently inspects each item before it's re-homed


----------



## marjrc

Oh that's too funny!! ound: And CUTE !


----------



## gelbergirl

how did she do for the night with your son???


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope she didn't leave your son a puddle! She is so beautiful!!! If I were him I'd try to steal her too!


----------



## Perugina

Okay, I'm all caught up on the Cocoa thread now. What a beauty!!! My daughter is desperately campaigning for a chocolate Hav bro or sis for Sophie. IWAP!


----------



## PepperToast

Um, more photos please 

I check everyday. She is such a beauty. 

Meeka


----------



## KrisE

My husband went down and stole her back LOL. She's all bathed, but I'm just pooped today. I'm trying to get her friendly with the big pink wiener dog then I'm going to take her 13 week pictures. She really hasn't changed that much from last week.


----------



## mitrus

I just love Coco. Keep sending pictures.


----------



## KrisE

*14 weeks wow times goes by fast*

:biggrin1:she's climbing up steps with some help and LOVES going outside. I have to watch her closely, she's so fast LOL

I almost have her potty trained.

I had to use red-eye reduction so her pupils are a bit off color, but got some pictures after her bath today. She is just the sweetest puppy.


----------



## PepperToast

Wow,

What a delicious dog. So very cute and brown. We could just eat her up!

Meeka


----------



## Sheri

Oh, she's so darling, all prettied up and with a bow! I LOVE her color! It sounds like she's doing well, and so are you. Okay, we're ready for some more pictures now!


----------



## gelbergirl

beautiful pic.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You say fast! They only get faster! You will be worn out by watching the pup play around, when he starts going crazy................play, play, play, or run, run, run until they are worn out and he will sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## KrisE

*Coco is 15 weeks now*

she's almost torn bear apart, new hole she can get stuffing out of. She attacked the camera while taking pictures LOL


----------



## iluvhavs

just caught this thread again. I LOVE THIS DOG!!!!!


----------



## Kathie

What a cute boy!


----------



## juliav

Aww, she is precious.


----------



## Carefulove

I swear, this dog looks like a chocolate bar! I could just eat her up!
She is so gorgeous!


----------



## Petaluna

I still cannot get over how beautiful this dog is. I have to admit, I tend to prefer the darker pigmented havs, but after seeing your puppy and Mousse, I am becoming a chocolate lover for sure. The white on her chest is the icing on the cake. Be still my heart!!


----------



## Posh's Mom

Kris she is just getting cuter and cuter! Have we had our doggie date yet?! No! Dang it! I don't know about you, but I've been way too busy. Off to Arizona this Sunday, but maybe we can get something together after I'm back. I'll pm you.


----------



## Brady's mom

WOW!!!! That is one really cute puppy!!!!!


----------



## irnfit

She's very cute. Enjoy all her antics, they go by fast. But Havs never really grow up completely. They are so full of fun.


----------



## TobyBaby

What a yummy cutie pie.


----------



## KrisE

*I have more time now, adding some other pictures taken*

some aren't that interesting. But, it's nice to share her growth. I've never bonded with a dog like this before.


----------



## Sheri

She's simply... luscious.


----------



## PepperToast

I would totally steal this dog. I would have no control over myself. She is absolutely wonderful!

Meeka


----------



## irnfit

KrisE said:


> some aren't that interesting. But, it's nice to share her growth. I've never bonded with a dog like this before.


Havs will do that to ya!


----------



## kelrobin

Dark chocolate . . . my favorite flavor


----------



## Beamer

Hi Kris,

Just wondering how Coco is doing? Did you scheduel her for surgery yet?

Ryan


----------



## PepperToast

Kris,

I have been wondering the very same thing. I still would really like to know how she is doing. 

Meeka


----------



## Sheri

Ryan, glad you bumped this back up...I'd like to know how Coco is doing, also.


----------



## Carefulove

I had a dream last night that I was given the choice to pick a Chocolate pup and as soon as I woke up, I thought about CoCo.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Has anyone heard from Kris lately?


----------



## KrisE

Hi Everyone
Sorry I haven't updated. I'm in a wait and see mode here. 

I've talked to quite a few people and have decided to wait til her growth plates have closed. She's 5 months old now, it should take 2-3 more months to see.

My vet isn't a surgeon but she says due to her small size, this might not cause her pain. 

As far as the breeder goes, he's totally dropped the ball as soon as the heat was off. 

I take coco with me to many places to socialize her. She's a little Havanese spokesdog. I couldn't get through the market I go to Sundays there were so many stopping me to tell me how pretty she is. She's shy, but I think if I continue to bring her around people and other dogs, she'll eventually open up.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Hope she's doing well Kris.


----------



## KrisE

I've been submitting the story to local and national news groups. I'm hoping to raise interest to enact interstate laws for consumers who purchase over the net.

The ag department covers internet laws which lack any rights for the consumer at this time. But, there's a bill in congress. Hopefully someone will pick up the story and maybe Coco's little crooked legs will help against others dealing with internet fraud


----------



## Kathie

Oh Kris, I'm glad you decided to wait a while. Hopefully, it will never cause her enough discomfort to warrant such a serious surgery. It's good to hear that she is getting out and about enjoying being around others. Please keep us posted.

Kathie


----------



## ama0722

Kris,
What is the benefit for waiting for the growth plates to close? I always thought it was better for surgery before they closed (am I getting that backwards?) I know there are breeds that have curved legs and get around. Not sure the amount of pain, hard to measure in most dogs, they live in the moment.

As to socialization, the more you do the better especially if you can control the environment and make it all positive.


----------



## KrisE

Neither surgeon can guarantee she would have had pain later if or not they do surgery. One leg is bad enough they'd suggest it but both said they try to treat the dog not the xrays... she shows no signs by them of pain at this time.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Humm- I too always understood that it's best, if you are going to do the surgery, to do it before the growth plates close. That way, you can take advantage of her bones still growing- and hopefully having the surgery done before the plates are closed will allow for more correct growth while she finishes growing-
I was looking back thru her pictures in this thread- and I can clearly see the bowing as early as 11 weeks- there isn't a clear frontal shot of her prior to that-
Give her a big belly rub from me!


----------



## KrisE

I don't know who has told you this as the best option. If she was in pain, yes this would be so. Both surgeons would prefer to do surgery but have no knowledge of the progression she will go through or if she will be in pain none-the-less if she would end up lame. 

I have no money and Jerry hasn't sent any so I'm going to wait as my vet suggested.

I'm trying to sell things, but it's a matter fo saving 2300 for this operation. I'm NOT TRYING to garner any money off this forum as one person tried to indicate. 

And, the pictures I let one lady use on her site were from me, not stolen by me as another forum member had questioned her about. It seems so many want to judge and think I'm a bad person that I've avoided coming her. Not til some people asked how Coco was doing did I post a response. 

I didn't put myself in this situation and I'd appreciate it if those who want to question my integrity or judgement, refrain from doiing so. 

I'm just stating facts.


----------



## PepperToast

Kris,

I don't know wether to be sorry, happy, sad... I am happy to hear Coco is not in pain and won't have to endure painful surgery right now. I agree with the theory to treat the dog not the X-ray. Something we have been doing with our german shorthaired pointer's horribly arthritic back for over 5 years. Still, it must be so very hard. Obviously you just go on loving her and doing right by her. 

I also want to say publicly that I am disappointed that the heat was taken off the breeder via this forum. I am not sure if this thread had been closed but has re-opened due to the server crashing or not... I don't support people bashing but I do support shining light on situations that require honesty and accountability. Especially if the one being less than accountable was so free with their criticism or condemnation of others via their public forum (website). 

Anyways, little Coco is still in my thoughts as are you. Keep on keeping on Kris. Other's will benefit from all your hard work.

Meeka


----------



## KrisE

http://www.topix.com/city/sparta-tn/2009/03/lawmakers-crack-down-on-puppy-mills

This is the law I want enacted to protect buyers over the internet. I find it amazing the comments...

by Jerome Podell: 
manpower available to enforce those already there.
Animial Right fanaticts attack not only the puppy millers, but those of us who develope quality which are health tested before sales as well as shown to prove the goal of creating exanples of a breed as their vision of the American Kennel Club breed guidlines.
Education is the best path. If directed to those breeders and away from mills, pet shop and breed for profit homes. The public would benifit from dogs with less mental and physical problems.
The public needs to either purchase from responsable breeder exhibitors, breed rescue or from shelters.
AR groups have an agenda to control our right to own pets. While pushing this agenda they collect funds and do not use them for the wellfair of homeless pets not to help those facing economic problems from giving up the pets.


----------



## PepperToast

Kris,

That is incredible. This is EXACTLY why we need this thread to be continued with the FACTS! How would a prospective buyer know that Jerome was anything other that a breeder that knowingly breeds only the healthiest of dogs and stands 100% behind them both financially and support wise.

Meeka


----------



## boo2352

Kris, I hope Coco doesn't need the surgery, but, for a little reassurance (if she does end up needing it), MacGyver had this procedure done when he was 11 months. He just had his third birthday and doesn't have any pain at all. He's a happy, healthy boy. I'm sorry you have had such a terrible situation to deal with.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Kris-

I'm sorry you felt attacked by people in any way. I've had to make difficult medical decisions based on what's best for the person involved and the people who will be caring for the patient and found others were quick to criticize or offer their opinions. You have to do whatever is best for your dog and your family.

I too am disappointed that it appears the breeder has bailed out and left you to deal with the situation. I recently noticed the breeder we got Scooter from posted a disclaimer on her website stating she will not be able to cover vet bills for any medical problems that arise with a puppy. She does offer a 3 year health guarantee for her puppies but guarantees the things they health test for or for death. It's unfortunate that he isn't willing to stand behind his dogs and I'm very sorry you're left in such a bad situation.

I wish Coco a very long, healthy and pain free life with you!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Kris, thank you so much for the update on Coco. I just looked up Puppy Mill laws in NC and I was wondering if this pending law was just for NC or is something being done nation wide?

Remember the a dog feels pain differently than humans. I loved the pain scale that was posted awhile back. 

I think of Coco frequently because she is a chocolate Hav, she is special! I am very sad the breeder is not assisting you in any way because the heat is off.


----------



## gelbergirl

Kris - do you have any friends with dogs? I found that to be the best for playdates for Henry when he was still a wee-one. And they were dogs we knew and knew their owners.

Anyway, certainly thinking about you and Coco. Maybe start a new thread with some, ahem, new pics of Coco??


----------



## Scooter's Family

Good idea, we love pics!


----------



## Havanique

When something goes wrong just once. People seem to go on attack against many years of breeding healthy dogs who are behind many established lines in a breed. Including the rogue Havanese who claim their dogs are healthier Havanese. Every breeder eventually gets slapped aside the head trying to do right. 
This will be settled in a fair and equitable manor when the papers are finished being drawn up. This will not be settled on a forum.
There are people who over react and not work with others to resolve issues. This is why more often than not the life expectancy of people involved in show and breeding is five years or less.
I have been doing this for 42 years and helped establish four breeds here and abroad. Havanese since 1993. Before most knew the breed existed.
I have been advised legally to sit on my hands. 
This is the only post I shall make. 
My history speaks volumes of kludos for what I have accomplished.

Jerome


----------



## PepperToast

:bump:

Jerome,

We all sit here waiting, hoping and praying you do the right thing in this situation, regardless of what you have done in the past. From what you said in your post it seems like you might be?!?!?

Regardless, I think I agree, maybe don't post anymore, just come through. 

Kris,

Just wanting an update on Coco. How are you both doing? Any more decisions on surgery? Perhaps you are unable to post details. Then just a little photo of her cute little brown fuzzy self would suffice 

Meeka


----------



## BeverlyA

I too have been thinking of little Coco lately and wondering how she's doing.

You know we love pictures!

I was so impressed when I met Jim, our HCA president at the past two Nationals I attended, that I'm going to be dropping him a letter when I get my thoughts all together. I have lots of thoughts and ideas I want to share with him and I'm sure he'll be so happy to hear from me! :banplease: lol Kris, I hope you don't mind me mentioning this case in the letter.

Beverly


----------



## KrisE

I can't sign the papers emailed so I guess I'll wait til I get a real one. You know, the kind that states I'll pay you 200 per month and paid in full by 12/31/2011?

Another person who'd contacted me that also has a crooked legged puppy has settled. So, you won't be hearing her story. I still have her emails though 

You have to wonder how many others there are out there?

I can't sign a contract that states I'll get 25% of furture puppy sales with no end date. 
Thanks
Kris


----------



## Patti McNeil

I'm a newbie to this forum, and will bring home my 10 wk old hav next weekend. I've been reading this thread and have some 'ignorant' questions. When do you know if your puppy has crooked legs? Is there something I should be looking for when I see the parents and other litter mates, or something that will just show in time? I will have a contract guaranteeing my puppy for 3 years and I'm wondering if what Kris went through is something that should be covered. I'm sure my questions seem like I have no idea what I'm asking, which is true!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

I have a problem with a three year contract. Some diseases will not show up until later in a dog's life. The good news is that your puppy will be done growing by then so you will know if he/she has straight legs. I would ask for soaps of both the parents to make sure they have straight legs. Puppy's soaps are a little tricky to look at. Some puppy's soaps will look a little curved but that could be from the tendons and ligaments. The outside of the puppy's leg should be stick straight. I will attach soap pictures of my puppy Alana so that you can see her soaps first at 8 weeks then at 1 year.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

BTW....Kris, I feel for you. I know how hard it is when you buy a show dog and all of your plans fall apart. I hope you get a resolution to this so that you can properly care for your baby.


----------



## peluitohavanese

I offer a 3 year contract. Of course some things may come up after that, but if you are breeding health-tested dogs and have been doing so for a few years and know your dogs, the likelihood of that is slim. Now, more important that a piece of paper that states there is a 3 year health guarantee, is the rapport and trust established between the puppy buyer and breeder. I know of many breeders that have gone above and beyond what is on that signed piece of paper called "contract".


----------



## Patti McNeil

Jennifer,
Thanks for the examples of soaps. I spoke to my breeder and she not only offered me pics, but offered to show me in person. As for the 3 year guarantee, it is actually a lifetime guarantee in the contract on major health issues. Beacause of all the advice y'all have given me, I've been able to ask questions I would not otherwise have known about. 
Kris,
I admire you and I think your puppy is beautiful.


----------



## Amy R.

I've somehow missed this thread. What an absolutely gorgeous puppy Coco is. One of the most beautiful and expressive I've ever seen. Lovely photos. But in reading through, I cannot find the section in which you reveal what the problem is which requires surgery. Is it CD?

Biscuit has CD (one crooked leg and assymetrical front) , which wasn't at all apparent, was very subtle when he was soaped, until he was nearly a year old. His breeder (who was one of the founders of the local Havanese club and health-tests) said "it happens" sometimes. Didn't take responsiblity. So far he has no functional problems or pain. We love him, don't care, and hope for the best. If anything, we find him more endearing, our little imperfect, soulful boy, with his overbite and crooked leg. And I bought him over the internet, sight unseen until the pick-up, so my bad. I assume responsibility for the risk I took. I was uneducated at the time. First dog. He is actually the best thing that ever happened to us, except for our family.!! Couldn't live without him. It was meant to be. Not implying this situation is like yours. Just a general warning to uneducated new readers who are thinking of buying a puppy . . . 

Whatever is wrong, Coco is beautiful, and I imagine you had great expectations and now have great anxiety re the future. I wish you the very best in resolving this matter to your satisfaction. I do feel that in a case where the dog is seriously defective, requiring medical intervention, and not as promised/expected, especially if the problem is discovered the first year, that the breeder should reimburse you fully. To cover the medical expenses you may incur down the road. If the breeder is experienced and has an overall good track record, they should *want* to protect their reputation by standing behind their dog. There is an inherent risk in breeding dogs, and they should cover the mistakes. But I'm unaware of the details here. But that should be the governing principle.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Amy,

I can reassure you that just because your dog has a bad front doesn't mean he will automatically end up with major health problems. Some of us breeders always breed dogs with straight legs but sometimes the puppies can end up pulling genetics from as far as three generations back. They can have health problems or curved legs. Unless your dog has a problem with pain, I wouldn't expect the breeder to do anything. If your dog develops a problem, then the breeder should be there for you and your dog.


----------



## Amy R.

Exactly, Jennifer. Thank you for that reassurance. And I agree completely with you. The best breeders cannot control every single outcome. It's not like manufacturing a toy, a little cookie-cutter dog, and I do think a lot of puppy consumers who are highly educated/well informed/done all the research, then expect perfection if they pay a lot for a dog from a top breeder. It's kind of the opposite end of the spectrum from the way I approached buying a puppy (i.e, uneducated, which I also def. don't recommend). What I'm saying is, the buyer should be educated and there should be a high expectation, but it should be tempered by a sense of reality, of possible, though unlikely, negative outcomes .

I did not ask for, nor expect anything, from my breeder re Biscuit; I just reported it to her in the context of a pleasant conversation/update. I would hold the breeder responsible for some form of compensation when the problem is really serious, requires immediate medical intervention, and the dog is still a puppy.


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger

Amy,
Very well put. We are only human and even with two fully health tested, straight legged parents no one can predict with certainty what each puppy will end up being.

I would expect the breeder to help with support even when the dog is older. Some genetic diseases don't emerge until a dog is older. Of course, there are some conditions that happen just because of old age. I think it is a good thing to inform a breeder of any concern you have for your dog. That way, they can evaluate the breeding to see if it would be a good thing to repeat.


----------



## jillnors2

Of course bent legs can happen to any breeder-but this dog was sold as a show dog for a Premium price ( I believe it was 2500 if I remember correctly)...... That is just plain wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Alexa

any updates on Coco?


----------



## gelbergirl

I would hope KrisE comes back.
I am sure Coco is up to all sorts of fun hav shananagans!!!


----------



## Leslie

It _would_ be nice to know how Coco is doing.


----------



## Janizona

any updates?


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I wonder about Coco also, any updates or pictures?


----------



## KrisE

*An update on Coco and a few quick pictures*

She seems to be doing well. I don't let her jump down from anything to protect her legs. I think she's the worst she'll get and she doesn't seem in any pain.

She's still chocolate colored with some white hairs, but I think she'll end up a caramel color in the end.

She likes to terrorize my cranky cat/patches, it's fun to watch. Coco still isn't much bigger. She's smaller than our cat LOL

I'll try to take better pictures when it's lighter out. Just wanted to update for those who have been contacting me asking how she's doing


----------



## marb42

Kris, she's stunning, and you're so lucky that she kept that beautiful color (so the name Cocoa worked out). It's funny that we named ours Marble because he was just a swirl of colors as a puppy. But, I didn't know that Hav's change colors, and now he's white. So everyone keeps asking me why we named him Marble?:brick:I'm glad to hear that Cocoa is doing well.
Gina


----------



## Leslie

Cocoa is adorable. I love the shot of her and Patches nose-to-nose  Glad to know she's doing well. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Pixiesmom

She's gorgeous Kris, just gorgeous.


----------



## KrisE

*Arlene Good Breeders like you STAND by their Decisions and don't breed CD dogs...*

I love Coco, don't get me wrong. I would have loved to show and breed as planned. But, she couldn't be a sweeter dog.

I started a cleaning company to offset the loss of my career in this bad market and am getting by pretty well.

I clean for 2 cute little girls that are horribly affraid of dogs. So, I brought coco over last time. Of course the one younger girl who isn't in school yet and home while I was cleaning was so affraid of lil coco she wouldn't get off the couch. Til she realized coco was just as timit LOL By the time I left, they were becoming close friends. I try to socialize coco as much as I can. Usually she won't warm up for quite some time to strangers. That's fine by me, I don't have plans to show her anyway.

I don't like being away from her so much, now that I have to work on this new career path. But, eventually I'll be able to hire employees and manage them from home. She's so happy when I get home. She dances when I arrive til I can pick her up and kiss her. Tons and tons of "Mommy, I love you so muck Kisses" There's nothing compared to a Havanese love. She gets to stay home with patty and patches, my other dog and cat so I know she's having fun with them. That relieves the anxiety of her being home when I'm gone paying bills.

She's also helped me keep a handle on my son's activities LOL. My son has a bedroom, which has a seperate entry on the back side of the house. So... when anyone tries to bypass our supervision and enter the back of the house, Coco announces their presence. It's saved me one time when my son decided to invite friends over for a party, sneeking to the back. Last night he came home with a friend and coco barked at them. ROFL

Jerome might have saved himself some money by not refunding me at least the difference between the 2800 invested for a show dog and he may have figured out a way to get my warning review taken off puppyfind.com, but Karma always takes care of bad people who do bad things to innocent animals for a profit. I've preyed for those who contact him to purchase that they will know to get soaps of the parents and see health records. From my knowledge, he still breeds dogs without health tests. Someday, karma will pay him a visit. God doesn't like when we're cruel to loving, little animals like the Havanese. I hope I'm around to hear about it someday. :tape:



peluitohavanese said:


> I offer a 3 year contract. Of course some things may come up after that, but if you are breeding health-tested dogs and have been doing so for a few years and know your dogs, the likelihood of that is slim. Now, more important that a piece of paper that states there is a 3 year health guarantee, is the rapport and trust established between the puppy buyer and breeder. I know of many breeders that have gone above and beyond what is on that signed piece of paper called "contract".


----------



## KrisE

*Gina.. I think she's going to be much lighter*

Like a light caramel. She doesn't come to me when she's gotten away from me while I'm trying to put her on the chain outside so maybe I can at that time change her name to caramel. She might come to that name.

It's hillarious how she loves to slip away. I now hold her before I go outside rather than let her walk behind. She runs like hell around and around me.



marb42 said:


> Kris, she's stunning, and you're so lucky that she kept that beautiful color (so the name Cocoa worked out). It's funny that we named ours Marble because he was just a swirl of colors as a puppy. But, I didn't know that Hav's change colors, and now he's white. So everyone keeps asking me why we named him Marble?:brick:I'm glad to hear that Cocoa is doing well.
> Gina


----------



## trueblue

Whatever her name is, her coloring is gorgeous!


----------



## juliav

Coco is beautiful.


----------



## gelbergirl

such a beautiful havanese. And I love that stance between Coco and the cat, exactly what goes on here . . . kisses to that sweet Coco.


----------



## Sheri

Coco is a beautiful color! Thanks for updating us.


----------



## whitBmom

I just found this thread and very sorry to hear about the circumstances regarding Coco. But I wanted to say how gorgeous she is and happy that she is in a forever loving home. Good luck to you and hope all works out in the end. Please keep us posted.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

I am so glad we have an update. Coco is beautiful!


----------



## Julie

Thank you for the update and new pictures KrisE! I've wondered about her......glad she seems to be doing well.


----------

